
Interacting with Haskell Graphically - begriffs
http://begriffs.com/posts/2016-01-20-ihaskell-notebook.html
======
PieSquared
Hey folks, I'm the speaker in this video. Happy to answer any questions about
IHaskell if you have any! You can install it using `cabal` or `stack` from
Github [0].

By the way, if this stuff interests you -- Haskell, data analysis, interactive
computing, science, visualization, etc -- please consider joining us at
Karius. Karius is the biotech startup where I work, and we do a ton of really
cool bioinformatics and high-performance data analysis and use Haskell for
some of our infrastructure, and would love to hear from you. See our Who's
Hiring post [1] for more info, or contact me!

Big thanks again to Joe for recording this, this was a fun talk to give and I
hope you enjoyed it.

[0]
[https://github.com/gibiansky/IHaskell](https://github.com/gibiansky/IHaskell)
[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822842)

~~~
ximeng
Video doesn't really load well for me unfortunately. Is there a youtube mirror
or transcript anywhere?

~~~
begriffs
Can you tell me more about how it breaks? If that video is misbehaving it
probably means other videos on my site are as well.

Here's a direct link in case it helps
[https://player.vimeo.com/external/152389902.hd.mp4?s=ec96813...](https://player.vimeo.com/external/152389902.hd.mp4?s=ec96813de3fbad1e6216d2bbaa719db7d4593a1d)

~~~
ximeng
Just loading slowly and buffering. Direct link seems to work better for me,
thanks.

------
amelius
Interesting. It looks like something that, one day, could replace Mathematica.

~~~
bb8bb8
I've always hoped Haskell could someday replace R.

~~~
tome
Have you seen this?

[http://www.tweag.io/blog/programming-r-at-native-speed-
using...](http://www.tweag.io/blog/programming-r-at-native-speed-using-
haskell)

------
mrcactu5
iPython really brought my Python to another level.

I expect the same to be true for Haskell... those second you spend passing
between text editor and GHCi ... those milliseconds you could spend absorbing
the basic and deep Haskell idiom

